# Amazon Biotope Or A Heavy Planted 600 Liter Tank?



## Venger (Oct 30, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I'm a British guy living in Brazil. I have a passion for Red Bellied Piranhas, because I went fishing for Piranhas in the Rio ***** about 2.5 hours from Manaus.
What do you think would be the easiest tank to keep, a biotope or a heavy planted tank? I know the benefits of having lots of plants in a tank, so I'm undecided at the moment. I have a 600 liter tank waiting to be set up in February? Any ideas?

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Kind regards,

Venger.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would start with the basics and get the tank running / cycled.

You can always add plants in the future if you desire.

Any pictures of your fishing trip?


----------



## Venger (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi,

Here are some shots of my Piranha fishing in a tributary of the Rio *****. 
These were taken way back in 11/2008 so I have changed a little bit (I'm the skinny guy with long hair, I've changed a little now minus the long hair and I'm a bit fatter, LOL). 
This fishing trip to the Amazon reignited my passion for fishing, It shows how fun catching some of the most beautiful fish in the world can be! 
If you could help anyone with the ID's of the fish that would be nice!

I hope you like the photo's!

Kind regards,

Venger.


----------



## wizardslovak1 (Mar 10, 2008)

o man !!!! u can actually catch your own piranha !!!!

Cycle tank first ,, check some member tanks to get ideas .. read and research on forum about filtration ,heating and lighting .. and CATCH biggest SOB to put into tank!!


----------

